# Ducks 2002



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

*From the GF Herald: (NDG&F)*

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/3527334.htm

Floods in MN impact ducks:

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/3526960.htm

This does potentially impact ND duck hunting since a good share of MN born ducks head to ND in September. This trans-west migration is real.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't buy into the idea that a good percentage of ND ducks are bred in MN. Anyone who has driven across ND in May and seen the number of pairs of ducks wouldn't believe this theory.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

But we will never limit NR ducks


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Minnesota the land of 10,000 sloughs and 1,200 ducks. The only thing they breed in Minnesota is mosquitos  .


----------

